# Anyone still carry their beloved OG alexa?



## fsadeli

Hi all! Wondering if anyone still bring their OG Alexas out? I have one and still love it! Only thinking if it's still 'trendy' enough to be brought outside lol I know I sound weird. TIA!


----------



## fsadeli

anyone?


----------



## morejunkny

I have the ink tassel version and still carry it a lot in the fall/winter months. But, one would never associate the word “trendy” with me!

You might also check the “Which Mulberry are you carrying today“ thread?


----------



## fsadeli

morejunkny said:


> I have the ink tassel version and still carry it a lot in the fall/winter months. But, one would never associate the word “trendy” with me!
> 
> You might also check the “Which Mulberry are you carrying today“ thread?


I still love it but feels like the newer version makes the OG looks outdated if you know what I mean haha


----------



## 24shaz

My OG black Alexa is my most carried bag, always end up going back to it as it ticks all the boxes for me - lightweight, crossbody, medium size, goes with anything - only minus point is that it’s fiddly to get in and out of. It definitely had its fashion ‘moment’ and that’s passed, but I think it’s a classic like the Bays and Lily now.


----------



## elvisfan4life

fsadeli said:


> anyone?


All 8 of them !!! still love them far far superior to any mulberry stuff they have churned out in the last 5-6 years


----------



## fsadeli

elvisfan4life said:


> All 8 of them !!! still love them far far superior to any mulberry stuff they have churned out in the last 5-6 years


Wow amazing! would love to see all your 8 alexas if you have any?


----------



## Taimi

It’s the same look as the new one, so why would it be dated?  And it’s a classic on its own even if they didn’t have brought it back.


----------



## MulberryHeaux

I have a slate blue with silver hardware Alexa and I never stopped carrying mine. I love her, especially the silver hardware. I find it more contemporary than gold hardware. When I thought about buying the Louis Vuitton pochette metis in empriente my Alexa stopped me. I love her, she’s got my back lol!


----------



## hja

I do! Looking for an organizer for it.


----------



## carmen56

I haven’t carried mine for quite a few years now, I’ve got to the stage where I prefer something smaller.  I’m thinking of passing Alexa on to my niece.


----------



## Saz93

carmen56 said:


> I haven’t carried mine for quite a few years now, I’ve got to the stage where I prefer something smaller.  I’m thinking of passing Alexa on to my niece.


Maybe you need a mini alexa !!


----------



## carmen56

Saz93 said:


> Maybe you need a mini alexa !!



I've also got an original Alexa clutch and don't use that either!


----------



## 24shaz

carmen56 said:


> I've also got an original Alexa clutch and don't use that either!


i have the sparkle Alexa clutch and it’s so pretty but probably my least used bag. It’s so flat and floppy and between that and the straps trying to get in and out of it drives me bananas


----------



## MulberryHeaux

hja said:


> I do! Looking for an organizer for it.



I bought a cheap felt one on eBay in the large size a few years ago for my Bayswater. It was stiffer than my Handbag Angel's one and I really love the quality of the eBay one. They still sell them on eBay but only in two sizes, medium and large.When I sold my Bayswater I just used it to store my Chanel Reissue. Then I realized that it fits my oversized Alexa perfectly. I liked the quality so much that I toyed with the idea of just buying more and resizing them to fit my other bags.


----------



## MulberryHeaux

I have recently added an oversized Alexa in the shade butter, she's so damn beautiful. I love her so much, I keep trying to wear her to the supermarket to buy milk or some random item I've run out of. I refuse to drive to the supermarket because its so close, I want to prolong the experience lol! She's all that and a bag of chips. Now I just need the mini Alexa to complete my Mulberry collection


----------



## Katinahat

All your OG Alexa’s sound delicious! It’s my absolute favourite bag. I was slightly late to the Mulberry party so initially missed out on an Alexa until I managed to get a chestnut buffalo one in the outlet in 2017. I now have quite a few Mulberry bags but it remains my favourite. Hence, I was over the moon when they were rereleased and added a black Icon instantly in 2020. I’ve now just ordered a pink mini. Wonderful bag and the original is really not that different to the new so both are perfect!! As TPF members on another forum told me, a classic can’t be out dated.


----------



## hja

MulberryHeaux said:


> I bought a cheap felt one on eBay in the large size a few years ago for my Bayswater. It was stiffer than my Handbag Angel's one and I really love the quality of the eBay one. They still sell them on eBay but only in two sizes, medium and large.When I sold my Bayswater I just used it to store my Chanel Reissue. Then I realized that it fits my oversized Alexa perfectly. I liked the quality so much that I toyed with the idea of just buying more and resizing them to fit my other bags.



Thanks for the info, MulberryHeaux. I was looking at the organizers at Samorga and found another website, Zoomoni. But will check out eBay ones too.


----------

